# Show us your art!



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm curious to see people's art, since I'm kind of looking for someone to design a logo/image for the StP website. Feel free to post any of your art here, even if it's not relevant to a logo/image for StP. I wanna see what everyone here can do!


----------



## Floater (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's a few diddies...


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 2, 2012)

this is a link to my good freind/ex-roaddog, Ursula's flickr thing with alot of her art.......i think you'd probly like it........
she's not able to get online for awhile, but i know she wouldn't mind me posting this...........click on the pics that you like cuz there's alot of detail that doesn't come through in a lil "thumbnail" pic..............let it be known that most of those paintings and drawings have traveled farther in a backpack than you ever will 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

oh and she's "PANIK" on here so yeah


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Jun 3, 2012)

and heres an idea


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 21, 2012)

My stuff can be seen here: heatherwreckage.blogspot.com


----------



## Teko (Jun 21, 2012)

Floater said:


> Here's a few diddies...
> View attachment 10439
> 
> i really liked this one. honestly cannot say why, but it caught my eye the quickest.


----------



## slurricane (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## slurricane (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## RockerBilly (Jun 22, 2012)

This is some bARTWORK I made for my band.


----------



## CrypticCosmic (Jul 7, 2012)

Pen & Ink, Charcoal & pencil drawings 
















Oil Paintings




















Tattoos








Cryptic Concepts. A Clothing company Im starting on but slacking on.. Facebook.com/crypticconcepts
















Look out for this stencil on freight and bulidings all up and down the west coast


----------



## ped (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Mouse (Jul 8, 2012)

malloryruff.tumblr.com


----------



## nocomplykidd (Feb 3, 2013)

my photostream - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?savedsettings=8259867126#photo8259867126


----------



## Leeble Skeet (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 4, 2013)

Leeble Skeet said:


>


 

whoa. beautiful.


----------



## Noble Savage (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Gonx (Jul 5, 2013)

You probably don't need graphics anymore but if you do I could give it a shot. I've done a few logos before but I'm not really sure what happened to them...it was a while ago lol


----------



## rickets (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## rickets (Sep 2, 2013)

oh hand painted silk screens too


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 30, 2013)

rickets said:


> oh hand painted silk screens too



do you have an etsy or something we can buy this from?


----------



## Thorne (Dec 31, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> I'm curious to see people's art, since I'm kind of looking for someone to design a logo/image for the StP website. Feel free to post any of your art here, even if it's not relevant to a logo/image for StP. I wanna see what everyone here can do!




Hey, you got some awesome submissions. You don't mind if I make a request for some original artwork for my site here do you? It will probably be a contest, or something in which I wall offer a piece of handmade chainmalle or something to the winner. Along with an acknowledgement in any publications. More to come in the next few weeks.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 31, 2013)

of course, it's all good


----------



## Thorne (Dec 31, 2013)

Thx. Hope to be able to show some progress soon.


----------

